# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Suben a 1.633 expedientes sancionadores en embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja

## sergi1907

Las infracciones más frecuentes son pescar sin licencia o sin permiso del coto en estos pantanos.

Los expedientes sancionadores relacionados con la pesca aumentaron el año pasado en los embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja hasta sumar 1.633, fruto de la labor de inspección y vigilancia de efectivos de distintas administraciones tanto desde la orilla como mediante el empleo de embarcaciones.

Estos expedientes se reparten entre los efectivos de la Guardia Civil (905), Agentes de Protección de la Naturaleza (APNs) del Gobierno de Aragón (437), guardas de campo (252) y personal de otras dependencias y servicios del Gobierno de Aragón (6), además de otras administraciones (32), según ha informado el Ejecutivo aragonés.

Por términos municipales, la distribución de los expedientes es la siguiente: Caspe (753), Chiprana (152), Escatrón (123), Sástago (130), Mequinenza (354), Fayón (96) y Fraga (25).
El director general de Conservación del Medio Natural, Pablo Munilla, ha destacado que hay que considerar estos dos embalses de forma muy especial, puesto que tienen un importante poder de atracción para aficionados de muchos países europeos.

"La consideración singular de estas masas de agua hace que haya instrucciones específicas respecto a los APNs, así como un trabajo coordinado con la Guardia Civil y los gestores del Coto Deportivo del Embalse de Ribarroja. En definitiva, que haya un mayor control y una mayor vigilancia", ha apuntado. 

Los expedientes sancionadores han ido aumento a lo largo de los años, ya que en 2011 se iniciaron 491, una cifra que prácticamente se dobló en 2012 al alcanzar 958. Volvieron a incrementarse de forma notable en 2013 hasta llegar a los 1.091 expedientes y al acabar 2014 la cifra es de 1.633.

No obstante, Pablo Munilla ha apuntado que sancionar no es la única misión de una administración y trabajan en otras direcciones encaminadas a la información y a unas buenas prácticas "que, sin dudan, personifican miles y miles de aficionados".

Las infracciones más frecuentes son pescar sin licencia y/o sin permiso del coto en estos embalses, con artes ilegales (cebos prohibidos, redes, anzuelos no permitidos), con más cañas de las autorizadas, fuera de horarios, cebados ilegales de aguas, uso de rejones para mantener los peces, tenencia de especies exóticas vivas e incumplimiento de la normativa de navegación y desinfección de embarcaciones y elementos. Este tipo de expedientes suman 1.285.

Asimismo, son frecuentes las acampadas ilegales (92 expedientes) y el uso del fuego ligado a esas acampadas, ya que en algunas ocasiones los grupos de pescadores ilegales pernoctan procedentes de algunos países europeos. Además, anualmente se retiran numerosas redes de las que no se llega a descubrir la titularidad o responsabilidad -cada tramo de red tiene una longitud mínima de unos 50 metros lineales aunque en ocasiones superan los 100 metros- y son habituales los decomisos de pequeñas redes, rejones y viveras usadas para la captura y tenencia de peces para cebo o de las especies pescadas en vivo.

El pasado año se habilitó un almacén central de depósito en el que quedan bajo la custodia del Gobierno de Aragón, hasta la finalización del expediente sancionador, los efectos decomisados en denuncias de pesca, sobre todo cañas, carretes, viveras y rejones.
En la actualidad, en este almacén se custodian alrededor de 1.500 cañas decomisadas en los últimos años. Además de los datos de denuncias efectuadas en el entorno de los embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja, los APNs del entorno realizan numerosas inspecciones relacionadas con el ejercicio de la pesca que no derivan en expedientes sancionadores.  

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...34912_300.html

----------

